# Surprise Surprise!!



## ~Stacie~ (Mar 22, 2009)

Our 2nd mare that was due decided to be sneaky and on Friday she gave us a little black colt! He’s a got a nice head and hooky little ears and let me tell ya he can MOVE! It was hard to get some pics of him! He will also be available once he is weaned.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Stacie: As I said previously, he is stunning. Think you should ship him to CA. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Keri (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow! Look at those legs!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## ~Stacie~ (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Shirlee, be careful what you wish for, that can be arraigned....lol I forgot to mention that his sire is Simply Radiant WAH and is a 1/2 brother to the colt that I posted earlier. And his dam is Alexandria. We have 3 more foals due this year.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Mar 23, 2009)

What a sexy boy!!! He sure is a looker!!!!!!! Congrats on a healthy new baby, can't wait to see him.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice boy - Congratulations!


----------



## hairicane (Mar 23, 2009)

What a looker!! He really is something. I see driving in his future, congrats!!


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow what a nice baby Congratulations


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats on your colt I really think he would look good out here with me


----------



## crponies (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Mar 25, 2009)

Look at those long legs! He's born to trot! Lovely high neck and beautiful head! What a stunning colt!


----------



## ~Stacie~ (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you for such nice complements! We have 3 more mares due in April so at least we will get a little break in between watching mares lol.


----------

